# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Arabic calligraphy?

## Parker

Dear friends who read Arabic and are fond of Artabic culture! 
May I ask for your help: 
I took a picture in Uighur restaraunt in south China (attached). Does anyone know if it is some ortodox Arabic calligraphy or just a stilysed Chinese calligraphy. 
Your replies will be appreciated.

----------


## Parker

there is no way to attach pictures..... What to do?

----------


## a true arab

hi
you can upload it to www.geocities.com if you have a yahoo mail.
create a new account and upload the photo then use this tag :  
When you post it I will help if it is Arabic.

----------

